# Barge/Cabin Build on The Sabine River, East Texas



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 27, 2015)

I am picking up this thread where an old one left off. The old thread was the airboat ride on the Sabine. I have had numerous requests for an update on the barge/cabin build, so here goes.

These three guys have worked diligently on this project since last August. I am posting a few pics, as there have been many, many taken through this build. As of today, it is 99% complete! So very proud of these boys. =D> 

Enjoy!

Location: The Sabine River, between Hawkins, Tx and Big Sandy, TX.
Size: 16'W x 30' L
Structure: 2 aluminum pontoons; plastic barrels, angel iron
Flooring: decking & sub-floor 3/4" plywood painted with specially formulated non-skid paint
Building: special ordered carport made out of aluminum
Framing: aluminum legs; 2"x4" pine studs on 16"oc
Inside: R19 insulation; sheathing OSB painted; fire proof cement board behind stove; old barn tin on ceiling; custom cut to fit cedar trim
Front Outside Wall: cement board, painted; custom cut to fit cedar trim
Trusses: aluminum with 2"x4" pine stud nailers
Headers: windows - 2"x6" pine; door - 2"x12" pine
Custom built bunkbeds; cabinets; fish cleaning station; etc....
3 windows; 1 A/C window unit
Special potty for the wives, mothers and their little girls. :wink: 

I will post more pics when they finish the counter tops with stainless. I've been there many times throughout this build and helped as I could along the way. I think they have done an awesome job. It will be a fun, family place that their children will remember for years to come, and bring their children as well.

I know I have probably left something out, so if you have any questions/comments, please feel free to post.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 27, 2015)

Pics will not load. #-o I will try again later.........

Have tried again this Saturday morning to load pics to no avail..... sorry.
I'm not a quitter, so I will try again later. (could be my internet service having trouble. :?: )


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 30, 2015)

8.2.2014 Chapter 1
Moving her to the river.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 30, 2015)

Finally get pics to post! yeah! More to come......


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 30, 2015)

Awesome, I'm ready to test her out!!!


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

awesome!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 30, 2015)

Chapter 2:
Floating it down river to her permanent home.

Notice the Chapter 1 pics; some with jeans, boots & shirts. Notice in these pics; barefooted, no shirts and jeans cut off with a pocket knife. :LOL2: August in Texas is Hot, and it gets hot in a hurry.

The cable is heavy duty steel with turn buckles used on the frame. Old window weights were used on the land side so as to allow for fluctuation of the water level.

The Sabine River can fluctuate as much as 15' in a 24 hour period of time during a heaving down pour.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 30, 2015)

What a day! Temp by noon was 97*.

A carefully coordinated effort to catch the river up enough to float it; all three owners were in from jobs; good friends; a enough cold beer to make sure the good friends did not get thirsty. =D> =D> =D> 

The two parents went along for support, and, being the beer tender, photographer, arm chair boss, and just plain wanted to be a part of it. :LOL2:

Next Chapter will show the hauling of materials/supplies and how they framed it.

Stay tuned!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 30, 2015)

Jim said:


> awesome!


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 30, 2015)

Yep looks like a great project and a fun time by all.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 30, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> Awesome, I'm ready to test her out!!!



It was a lot of fun that hot August day. We were so very blessed to get to be a part of it all. [-o< 

I will post more pics later, showing the whole build, a few pics at a time.

In the mean time, this is what's it's all about.......

Feed them fish for a day, or teach them how to fish for a life time.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 30, 2015)

Amen


----------



## Tinny's Dad (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks great, nothing better than some good family bonding time on the water


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 30, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> Yep looks like a great project and a fun time by all.



Indeed! If you ever get up this way, give us a holler. Katy to Tyler.....about 4 hours.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 30, 2015)

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> huntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > Yep looks like a great project and a fun time by all.
> ...


Not the way I drive
[emoji13] [emoji4]


----------



## duckfish (Mar 30, 2015)

That's great stuff!!

I'm jealous of the whole experience. 

I hunted for a week off a buddy's similar one in the Atchafalaya in Louisiana. One of the best duck hunts I've ever been on. Ever since I've wished our state would allow us to do that. We can't even have a little seasonal anchored floating blind without jumping thru a bunch of hoops.


----------



## Steve A W (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow :!: :!: 
That place will be a great getaway.

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 2, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> TexasLoneStar56 said:
> 
> 
> > huntinfool said:
> ...



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
Just watch out for Uncle Popo in and around Lufkin. (rut-row) Just doing his job......warning only. I saw the sign ahead, "70 mph", however, I was still in the "55 mph" zone. oops! Was in a hurry to get on down to Galveston and have some fun in the sun. My bad  ......he was just doing his job.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 2, 2015)

Yep. I got no problems with that. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong. I'll take my licks and move on with a smile. 
I do hate those speed zones though. Especially towing a boat.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 2, 2015)

duckfish said:


> That's great stuff!!
> 
> I'm jealous of the whole experience.
> 
> I hunted for a week off a buddy's similar one in the Atchafalaya in Louisiana. One of the best duck hunts I've ever been on. Ever since I've wished our state would allow us to do that. We can't even have a little seasonal anchored floating blind without jumping thru a bunch of hoops.



Louisiana is a beautiful state. We are only 90 miles to the state line, and not very much further on south to Phil Robertons Duck Commander.  

Our Game Wardens here keep a close eye on The Sabine. Shooting from a boat can land you in a heep of trouble. (well, except snakes) They _will_ have some church with you! They know us from the lake we live on, and they are our friends. We want to keep it that way! 8) They know we all carry weapons on the river, legal weapons, and are lawful. The barge is a different story. It's tied off and does not have a motor. I can't quote the actual laws on that, but our boys can. They better know!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 2, 2015)

Steve A W said:


> Wow :!: :!:
> That place will be a great getaway.
> 
> Steve A W




It already is! The only people you see is if someone is passing by in a boat. It is pure wilderness, away from everything except God and nature. :wink:


----------



## duckfish (Apr 2, 2015)

I should have clarified.... we didn't hunt "from" the barge/cabin. It was just our home for the week. Was about a 1/2 hour ride out to where it was moored and then we took the 3 small boats to various shore blinds & hides to hunt.

On all rivers and lakes around me you cannot moor or anchor any vessel long term unless it's a private lake or a commercial entity has water rights and permits for off shore mooring. Needless to say they charge plenty for for those sites.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 3, 2015)

duckfish said:


> I should have clarified.... we didn't hunt "from" the barge/cabin. It was just our home for the week. Was about a 1/2 hour ride out to where it was moored and then we took the 3 small boats to various shore blinds & hides to hunt.
> 
> On all rivers and lakes around me you cannot moor or anchor any vessel long term unless it's a private lake or a commercial entity has water rights and permits for off shore mooring. Needless to say they charge plenty for for those sites.



I understand. Thank you for clarifying. I bet that was a really cool trip! 8) 
I'm sure those permits are rather pricey. :shock:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, I am waiting on one of the Owners to send me a few pics of them hauling materials and the carport down river. Surely he cannot be that busy working on that old oil rig to send me a few pics. :wink: 

In the mean time, I am going to go ahead and post a few that were made recently. Enjoy!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 3, 2015)

Pics I took 3.20.2015 of the guys building the fish cleaning station and a sneak peek at the inside.
Enjoy!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 3, 2015)

Added Note:

Spot the old leaning tree on the right. Look at the water level from last November 23rd to March 20th. This is what I mentioned earlier about how the water level fluctuates. On this day, the level had already dropped about 3 feet from the day before. Thus, the weights on the tie offs.

Yeppers....that "south paw" is our son-in-law!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 3, 2015)

Early morning 3.21.2015. Coffee, venison sausage & egg southern style breakfast burritos.
Catch y'all up river! 8)


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 5, 2015)

Very, very cool!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 5, 2015)

nowgrn4 said:


> Very, very cool!



 More to come; stay tuned.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 8, 2015)

Chapter 3:
Floating materials down river to the barge.
Fall 2014


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 8, 2015)

Two boats to carry the tin down river! :LOL2:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 8, 2015)

Chapter 4:
Carport built; inside framed; electrical; insulation; ceiling; windows & door; painting; trim and inside wood stove.
Fall and Winter 2014
Jan & Feb 2015


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 17, 2015)

More pics....

The boys are all in from jobs this week so they will finish it! I will post those pics when they are available.


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 17, 2015)

We could never do that in MN. There are probably a hundred laws to prevent doing something that cool.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 17, 2015)

MAN !! I tell you wot - Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn ain't got NUTHIN on YOU !!!!



40 years ago, this was legal down in the Florida Keys. But now, with all the growth
and private land being gobbled up, they are all gone.
And yes, so many laws now in so many states . . . you are sooooo LUCKY !!!

*AWESOME JOB !!!*


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Apr 17, 2015)

Awesome!

These are in Palmyra Lake, a Mississippi River oxbow.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 18, 2015)

bobberboy said:


> We could never do that in MN. There are probably a hundred laws to prevent doing something that cool.



That is a shame. The way I see it is that promotes Family Time. No TV, No play stations, ect....


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 18, 2015)

Lowe 2070 CC said:


> Awesome!
> 
> These are in Palmyra Lake, a Mississippi River oxbow.



I have heard of these! Thanks for sharing their locations. I'd like to look a little closer on a google map. I've heard of several different ones throughout the country. Some look like little neighborhoods.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 18, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> MAN !! I tell you wot - Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn ain't got NUTHIN on YOU !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Sir, lucky we are. Our son-in-law and 2 friends built this, and we get to play on it. 8) Lucky.....more like blessed. :wink: 

I find it very sad that our values have changed so drastically. I remember a time when getting to go fishing, or swimming, with dad, mom, grand dad, or whoever, was cherished. That's what this barge is all about.....making cherished memories!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 18, 2015)

As Texas has had so much rain the past few weeks, and severe thunderstorms with high winds the past few days, we took a ride down the river yesterday to see about any damage.

The first barge (belongs to a friend) had a log jam behind it. We cleared that one and went on down. We came across a HUGE tree that was blocking the river. It has branches and other "trash" jammed up. Pushed it with 2 boats and got it to one side. Anchored it to a tree on land with cable, in hopes that when the river goes down, the tree will swing up against the land and stay put.

These pics I took yesterday. Man that river is running fast! Muddy too! More rain and thunderstorms last night. (10 am the sun shining and 82*; 2:30 pm clouds building, overcast, thunderstorms are coming...time to get off the river!)

We hauled out pieces of scrap wood and a few other things that the boys are through with. Will help our son-in-law haul the a/c and stainless for the counter tops as soon as the storms let up.

Enjoy the pics!
M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## JMichael (Apr 18, 2015)

Hadn't noticed it in the other pics, but I'd say that entry door is well below a standard height door. :mrgreen: AR supposedly has some old laws still on the books about houseboats and where you can put/have them. From what I'm told, if you can float your houseboat to a location (even during high water events) you can claim and homstead that spot even if it's dry when the river goes back down. :shock:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 18, 2015)

JMichael said:


> Hadn't noticed it in the other pics, but I'd say that entry door is well below a standard height door. :mrgreen: AR supposedly has some old laws still on the books about houseboats and where you can put/have them. From what I'm told, if you can float your houseboat to a location (even during high water events) you can claim and homstead that spot even if it's dry when the river goes back down. :shock:



:LOL2: Yes, the door is a trailer house door. I think it is 76" in lieu of 80". Hey, it was donated! =D> 

Do tell! Homestead.....I did not know that. I don't think you can do that in Texas. The state owns 50' past the outer banks. Maybe that's why. :shock: Good idea though! :idea: 

Thanks for sharing that!

Storms are a-brewing again tonight. Suppose to be pretty ugly later on. Guess we will see Monday at what damage there is. [-o<


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 19, 2015)

Lookin good! What type of genny you runnin for A/C and lights? I have a 11 year old Honda 2000 inverter that runs a 13.500 BTU Coleman Mach III power saver roof air. Super quiet and sips the gas.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 19, 2015)

When there is a flood - be aware of your surroundings when you 
come back down !! Or you _could_ become a homesteader - but not by choice.

again - AWESOME JOB !!
each and every one of you should be very proud of coming together on
such a project.

LOL - I can only imagine a group of teenagers out there on your houseboat
for the weekend without their umbilical cord to civilization . . . . a w e s o m e


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 19, 2015)

Any trouble with squatters?


----------



## muzikman (Apr 19, 2015)

I would LOVE to do a build like this!

Awesome pics - thanks for posting!
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 19, 2015)

muzikman said:


> I would LOVE to do a build like this!
> 
> Awesome pics - thanks for posting!
> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>



You are most welcome. Glad you are enjoying the ride along with us!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 19, 2015)

nowgrn4 said:


> Lookin good! What type of genny you runnin for A/C and lights? I have a 11 year old Honda 2000 inverter that runs a 13.500 BTU Coleman Mach III power saver roof air. Super quiet and sips the gas.



I'll have to ask on that one. I know it's a new Honda, quiet one, but that's all I can remember. Yes, they have an inverter, and have a roof solar panel to install. We donated a new battery box and a battery. They did install (110v) a light in the cabin and one on the porch. I know we only used 1/4 of the battery running both lights and a cell phone for tunes, when we were there a month ago. Not bad!

I'll find out abut the genny.

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 19, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> When there is a flood - be aware of your surroundings when you
> come back down !! Or you _could_ become a homesteader - but not by choice.
> 
> again - AWESOME JOB !!
> ...



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: Great pic!
I can only imagine teenagers as well. [-X These boys all grew up together. It is only by the grace of God that their mothers let them live through their teenage years...I know....I was around too! [-o< Two of them are 29 years old and our son-in-law is 31 now. Awesome young men they have all turned out to be! =D> I can speak for all us parents when I say; Yes, Sir, we are very proud of all of them! \/


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 19, 2015)

bobberboy said:


> Any trouble with squatters?



No, Sir. The stretch of river it is on is run regularly from locals. A small community where everybody knows everybody. There was evidence left from someone on the porch (3 empty beer cans and a water bottle) but they were put in the trash and nothing was harmed. Not a problem......leave it like you found it!

Only the three boys have keys, and it needs to stay that way. 8)

The other barges/cabins belong to locals as well. Everybody looks out for everybody. That's the way it should be. :wink:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 20, 2015)

The other barges/cabins belong to locals as well. Everybody looks out for everybody. That's the way it should be. :wink:[/quote]

AMEN :USA1: :beer:


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Apr 20, 2015)

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> Lowe 2070 CC said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome!
> ...




You ever run east on I-20 I'll take you in to see them!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 20, 2015)

Lowe 2070 CC said:


> TexasLoneStar56 said:
> 
> 
> > Lowe 2070 CC said:
> ...


 Thanks for that! Appreciate the thoughtfulness!


----------



## jlowrimore (May 5, 2015)

Awesome build!! Me and my two buddies have been running this river since we were in middle school! From Hoard Rd in lindale to hwy 14 in hawkins. We are at a point now were we can afford one of these things, of course we have been talking about it forever. What all is required to put a cabin on the river? Could you take an old pontoon frame and pontoons and build off of that? Any help will be appreciated. Thank you guys!!


----------



## huntinfool (May 5, 2015)

I wish I lived closer, I've got a pontoon that is needing a redo.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 6, 2015)

jlowrimore said:


> Awesome build!! Me and my two buddies have been running this river since we were in middle school! From Hoard Rd in lindale to hwy 14 in hawkins. We are at a point now were we can afford one of these things, of course we have been talking about it forever. What all is required to put a cabin on the river? Could you take an old pontoon frame and pontoons and build off of that? Any help will be appreciated. Thank you guys!!



WOW! Never thought I'd hear from a neighbor on here.  

This barge is located down river from Hwy 14, about 1/2 way to Big Sandy. Some of the other barges up river (Hoard Rd to 14) belong to folks we know.

That's exactly what these boys did; took an old pontoon and went from there. I thought I had a pic of that posted, but I will post another one. I think they paid $600 for it, trailer and all, and then sold the trailer after it was floated. I have an idea of what these guys have in it, around $3k ea. But, you have to consider that they special ordered the car port to exact size, with a heavier gage metal, and that alone was $2700.

They worked on it all one winter, then got back to work on it in August of last year. It's been quite a build!

I am not sure of what all they had to do about getting it cleared. I do know the game wardens told them that as long as it did not have a motor, it did not required registration. However, it must never block the natural flow of the river, or block traffic on the river.

Perhaps we will run into each other some time. 8) 

I will send you a PM with some names you can contact locally.

Thanks again for your comments!
M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 6, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> I wish I lived closer, I've got a pontoon that is needing a redo.



We wish you lived closer, too! You would have a blast on that ole' river!  

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 6, 2015)

For some of the folks that don't know;

Lindale, Texas is home to Miranda Lambert.
Hawkins, Texas is home to Stanley Richard (#24 UT; SD Chargers; WA Redskins); and, his grandmother was Lilian Richard, the Aunt Jemima for Quaker Oats.
Tyler, Texas is home to The Tyler Rose, Earle Campbell (UT; Houston Oilers)
Longview, Texas is home to Neal McCoy.
Big Sandy, Texas is home to Lovie Smith (Pro football head coach)
and so many more.....

These ole' Piney Woods have raised some good folks!

A little Sabine River info....
Clay Walker bought our friends' late parents ranch about 4 years ago, between Hawkins & Mineola, bordering the Sabine River.

So, if you are up river from Hwy 14, you just might run in to Clay Walker. :mrgreen: He is known for his adventures and love for the woods and on the river.


----------



## jlowrimore (May 6, 2015)

Texaslonestar thank you for all the info!! I live by Tyler state park, (grew up in the house, now own it) and my buddy lives on hoard rd about 1 mile from the river. We see the cabins up river from 14 all the time and people going to them as well. One guy we see a lot of the time has a wife and two kids I believe? I actually think this same guy had some boat trouble a couple weeks ago and my buddy happend to be there a the right time and ended up helping him and his father in law out! That is if I have my story straight lol. But anyway I contacted local TPWD and they have yet to get back to me. But any help is appreciated. I'll look for those contacts, and if there is anything else I should be doing or can do to help any of you locals just let me know. Thanks again!!!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 7, 2015)

You are most welcome!
Tell your buddy thanks for helping out! =D> =D> =D> I love E TX....friendly folks helping each other. The guy with the wife and 2 children is Josh. Great guy and wonderful family man.

BTW:
:WELCOME: Aboard!
I hope you find this site as interesting as helpful as I do. Everyone on here is friendly and eager to share their knowledge.

If I may be of help to you, please let me know!  I did send you contact info. Perhaps this will help you start building your river barge. I hope so!
M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## nowgrn4 (May 25, 2015)

Y'all OK with all the storms?


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 25, 2015)

nowgrn4 said:


> Y'all OK with all the storms?



Thank you for asking. Rain, rain, rain! I've never seen it like this before. Unbelievable!

We are ok, but our neighbors south and east aren't doing so well. Rivers and lakes are flooded; huge oak trees down; another tornado has hit a small town about 35 miles SE from us this evening.
Thoughts & Prayers for them and people still missing just outside of Houston in a flash flood yesterday. [-o< 

Thank you again. That is very kind of you.
M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 30, 2015)

5.30.2015:

Our boys have gone down the river to see about the barge, and other barges as well. The Sabine is out of it's banks. They will be bringing pics back. I will post as soon as I can. My goodness, and it's raining again. :shock: 
M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sunday, 5.31.2015
Beautiful Day! The Sabine River is out of it's banks; 29.2' and suppose to crest tomorrow at 29.9' (without anymore rain). I took these pics from the barge.
Previous pics show the bent tree, the ropes and cables tied off. These pics indicate them as they are right now. The barge is literally in the tree tops. So far, all barges are ok and secured.

BTW: The bass boat with the big Yamaha is our son-in-laws boat, too. :mrgreen: Funny to see a big boat on the river. :shock: Way too much fun to ride in too! :mrgreen: 

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jun 1, 2015)

River is higher than it has been in years. It called out the River Rats! :LOL2: More boats on the river yesterday than I have _ever_ seen. Was easy to launch.....from the parking lot. :shock: Both ramps are way under water at the Hwy 14 river Bridge at Hawkins, Texas. (Sorry, I didn't take any pics of that....but I will.)


----------



## nowgrn4 (Jun 7, 2015)

Great to see everything is OK.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jun 8, 2015)

nowgrn4 said:


> Great to see everything is OK.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jun 21, 2015)

Friday 6.19.2015:
We went down river and helped our son-in-law.
They got the A/C in! Just in time for these 90*+ days of the hot Texas sun!

Had to tie a boat up close and tight to the back of the barge so as to put a ladder up. Got it insulated with spray foam; caulked and trimmed out (on the outside). The generator was running the A/C good. It had that cabin cooled down within 15 minutes. The kids stayed all weekend, and are still down there. We came out Friday afternoon. They were _suppose_ to trim the inside and do other trim work. We'll see! :wink: Our daughters are with them, so I'm sure there were a _few_ cold beers drank, along with some kind of blue juice. :LOL2: (It was a no kid weekend.....they are at their other grandparents). Guess they are all ok. They haven't phoned home for help, or food, or beer, or gas, or another motor, or anything else. 
I love having grown kids! 8) 

We hauled out the saw horses and a few other tools that they no longer need down there. 

That just leaves the stainless for the counter top on the inside, and the fish cleaning station. So very proud of our kids and what they have accomplished! =D> =D> =D>

Notice in the last pic where the bent tree is now. Hard to believe 3 weeks ago we were up in those tree tops. :shock: The river was between 13' and 15' Friday. It comes up fast, and drops fast.


----------



## nowgrn4 (Jun 21, 2015)

COOL!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jun 21, 2015)

UPDATE: 6.21.2015

No, they did not get all the trim done. I'm pretty sure they had a *Large Time*! :LOL2: 

COOL! Apparently it was......the girls had to get comforters out. According to them, the guys had it cold enough to hang meat! :LOL2: Glad to know that A/C is working good. =D> 

Great kids! Cooked steaks here this afternoon, for Fathers' Day.


----------



## CMOS (Jun 30, 2015)

Tin Boats Sabine River get-together? :mrgreen: 


CMOS


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jun 30, 2015)

CMOS said:


> Tin Boats Sabine River get-together? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> CMOS



:LOL2: 
Yeppers, about every 10 days to two weeks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kismet (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm REALLY impressed by the advance planning of tying that rig off long before the Sabine rose!

The dramatic rise in the water level is not something most folks would have predicted, and yet your bunch had the foresight to anticipate far-beyond the normal change in water height.

Nicely done.

You run with some solid people.


=D> =D> =D>


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jul 1, 2015)

Kismet said:


> I'm REALLY impressed by the advance planning of tying that rig off long before the Sabine rose!
> 
> The dramatic rise in the water level is not something most folks would have predicted, and yet your bunch had the foresight to anticipate far-beyond the normal change in water height.
> 
> ...



What a compliment!  I'll pass that on to our kiddos. :mrgreen:
You, of all people, know how quickly the Sabine can rise and fall. :wink:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry it has taken me so long to finish this thread. These are the pics of the final product, including stainless counter tops and a stainless sink. The water to the sink runs off a 12v pump, just like a water pump in an RV. River water is used for cleaning fish; the twist of a handle switches it to fresh water. All fresh water is hauled in and used sparingly.

The porch bench was custom made by one of the guys. It folds out into a picnic table with benches on both sides. Works swell!

I hope you have enjoyed this build, as I have surely enjoyed posting for your enjoyment. Our kids and grand kids are truly enjoying their barge, and we are as well. 

Happy Trails from the Lone Star State of Texas! \/


----------



## Kismet (Mar 29, 2016)

That's wonderful.

Now, go buy them a fire extinguisher as a finished project present. 



and be very proud, M. =D>


----------



## AllOutdoors (Mar 29, 2016)

Very nice!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steve A W (Mar 30, 2016)

TLS56
That's looking good.
It's good to hear from you.

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks guys! Glad y'all enjoyed!
Yes Sir, Kismet, very proud of them.  And yes, they do have two fire extinguishers on board.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 25, 2016)

How did y'all fair after the flood? We got hammered in Katy, bad flooding. 

Our church almost went under.






Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 26, 2016)

:shock: 

We didn't get it nearly as bad as Houston, Katy and surrounding. Barges are all fine, but the guys did go and make sure pulleys and weights were all ok. My goodness at all the rain Texas has seen this past year.

Thanks for asking!


----------

